# Turntable to Computer-Hook Up



## DLG29 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a couple hundred old 33 1/3 records that I want to burn to CD. I do not have a turntable any more but am going to buy one. I had looked on eBay for one and then got to thinking; If I buy one, how can I be sure that it will hook up to my Sony Vaio. I am not sure, but doubt, that an older turntable will hook up. If not, that leaves me buying a new one. 

Any guidance on what brand or model would do this thing? Or, do I just need some kind of plug and cord from the TT to the computer and any TT will do? 
Kinda lost here. Or, am I just making this more complicted than it really is? Would an '80's model TT work? Is a new one needed? I doubt that I would use it much after I got everything burned. 

OK, I threw it out here....thanks in advance for any sage advice.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

All it needs is an out... Right/Left RCA type or even a headphone out will work.. 

You just need a cord to match... From the out on the TT to the in on your PC..


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

This info could help you as well... 
http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,117810,00.asp


----------



## DLG29 (Sep 10, 2005)

As I stated, I was making this a bit more complicated than it needed to be. Answers all my questions and saves me a bit of money. I was thinking the TT would need a preamp so that will be the major consideration. 

Again, many thanks. This is a wonderful forum. Great people and knowledgeable answers and refs.


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

this method is simple, and provides extremely good (stereo) recordings

1: download a program called polderbits www.polderbits.com
it has a 14 day unlimited trial, and the product i believe is $30.

2: buy one of these
http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_007_002_003_009&product_id=42-2483

3: hook the RCA plugs into the jacks in the back of the turntable (or the reciever)

4: plug the 1/8" plug into your LINE IN jack on the back of your computer.

polderbits will tell you how to do the rest... it's what the program is designed to do.


----------

